# Clinton outing?



## FishingBoyBrent (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I fish the Clinton alot...I'm in...Yates is a good bet but if someone knows the lower river then I'd be interested in that too...maybe 2 outings?

If anyone wants to blow a few hours anytime soon as the level goes down get ahold of me... [email protected]


----------



## hardup4steel (Jan 15, 2005)

I dont know who this is impersanating Brent but you better stop it before you get yourself in trouble!!! NO matter how funny you think you are. If this is not stoped action will be taken. AND i "do not" mean physical either!! Dont you have anything better to do with your little life other then play baby games? Yes so you got under his skin..wow your soo cool... Buddy the only fish you smell is from when you role over at night...heck your prob. lucky to even get that!!... :gaga:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Splitshot said:


> Ralf,
> 
> What do you say we provide a little basic steelhead seminar. You never know, we just might help one or two people catch one.


Sounds like fun 

I guess it would depend on the chosen date. A few of us are heading down to the White in Arkansas next week and the end of March (Easter) I'm heading down to the Keys to meet my folks. They spent their first Winter down there and they're not coming back. :tdo12: :lol: 

Keep me posted. Ray, check your PM's


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Splitshot said:


> Ralf,
> 
> What do you say we provide a little basic steelhead seminar. You never know, we just might help one or two people catch one.


This sounds like one of the best ideas I've heard come from this site. If it was held up here I'd pay to attend an event such as this not only for the vast and diverse fishing knowledge that would be shared, but also for the pure entertainment value.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

POLARBEAR said:


> i know 2 guys that just started crying! :lol:


I have the same thoughts..........:lol:..........How do you spell "pulling their hair out"??


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Those who are going down to experience fishing on the whiteriver in Arkansas are in for treat.I hope they arent generating much electricity.Those big browns should be running.That lure called a superdure works extremely well in that and other tailwater rivers down there.I used to live 3 hours away from that particular river and spent alot of time fishing it.Definately one of my favorites


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

When I made that statement, it was meant as a kind of a pointed remark. I think the Clinton outing is a good idea and you guys should follow through. Ralf sent me a PM, and after reading I concluded would be tough to take a large group there when there would be just a a marginal chance of success. Besides, I worry about refuting the myth that I can catch fish in a mud puddle.

A better idea perhaps is to have an event on another river like the Muskegon or Joe. Then we could recruit guys like Ralf, Steinfishki, Spanky, Tss Caddis, Thousandcasts, Whit, Toto, Mechanical head, River man and a few other guys that really understand this stuff and share a few secrets with some of the members that are having difficulties getting started. That is if there are enough guys who would be interested.

The Muskegon would be my first choice because there is more opportunities to fish from shore. Guys with boats could shuttle some of the guys with out boats to good areas not accessible on foot. Also if the steelhead bite wasnt happening, many of the same techniques could be utilized to catch trout.

We could discuss tackle preferences, bait techniques, fly techniques, locating fish, presentations et. al. Maybe we could even get a sponsor like BBT to provide some terminal stuff, perhaps offer a discount on rods and reels if possible.

Anyway Im getting way ahead of myself. If there is some interest Ill start a new thread in the outing forum.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Splitshot said:


> Anyway I&#8217;m getting way ahead of myself. If there is some interest I&#8217;ll start a new thread in the outing forum.


Please do Ray. Anyone who hasn't been around here long would be amazed at the experience and insight this site can muster. Those of us who have been around a while would never miss an oppotunity to gain some more knowlege, and sure as heck wouldn't miss the inevitable party!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ray,
I saw your point about the Clinton.....:lol:.....dare I mention this river in here?:yikes: 

Actually, the idea of such an outing on the Muskegon has merit. The river has ample room......despite what some might say....draws and holds fish, and is somewhat centrally located.

Thanks for putting me in the "instructor" class, but that's not me, not with steelheads anyway. Now if it was delving into the recesses of trout holding water on a smaller stream for browns and brookies........well.........:lol: 

Seriously, this idea is awesome and needs to be explored and eventually brought to fruition.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Depending on timing I would certainly be interested in joining in on this no matter what river it is held on, keep us posted.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sean, don't think for a second this digression gets you off the hook. Your going to have to break in that new rig on the Mighty Clinton.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Sean, don't think for a second this digression gets you off the hook. Your going to have to break in that new rig on the Mighty Clinton.


Paul,
Of course!! If I let on to the wife that the Hyde will work on the Clinton, there goes my excuse for riggin the new one up right   

I will give you a shout when I pick it up, cant wait to start riggin, spend, spend ,spend :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I think the MO would be a better choice for such an event.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

More access info here
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90766


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A couple of good spots are left off that list.
Canal Park, Just south of Canal Rd on the east side of Clinton River Rd, Clinton Twp.
A new unnamed park, still in development but accessible, I-94 and North River Rd. Harrison Twp. (Might be Mt Clemens)
The park right across NB Gratiot from the County buildings, downtown Mt Clemens.
Numerous other smaller parks, break out the maps.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Where is shady side park? , if you dont mind


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepa...maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm&latlontype=DMS


----------



## Bucktail (May 14, 2001)

Any date set yet for the outing?


----------

